# Faded dry looking plastics - what's best



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

We have recently bought a CRV for family/dog/holiday purposes. Is is perfect in every way apart from a knocking CV joint (which is in hand) and some very faded and dried out looking plastics.



I did them with autosmart highstyle 3 weeks ago but the faded look is now returning so I'd like something longer lasting. All suggestions gratefully received from old wives tales to £500 per litre stuff.

Cheers.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Gtechniq C4 for that, I did my in-laws car recently and it worked perfectly, I'll see if I can find the 50/50 shot.

Here ya go:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

AS Trim Ultra - Oil based so will help "feed" the plastic and lasts well if you don't over apply.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.frost.co.uk/automotive-p...e-black-plastic-resurfacer-aerosol-15089.html


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Solution finish 

Or gtech c4 or something

Solution finish is much easier to use tho


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Well.. I have the first version on the ValetPro Yellow Bumper and its just amazing.. can spread a decent amount and the bumper or trim get a natural look fast.. or your can also use Tyromania (I know that is for tyres) and is top notch!!


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

When I cleaned it on Friday I had none of the above to hand so resorted to an old favourite - boiled linseed oil. This has had the desired effect in terms of finish but is messy and stinks.

I shall do some shopping based on your advice.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

That looks better - might be worth getting something that will help seal the oil in. You could try AS Topaz - that seems to be able to go over everything 

FYI - AS Trim Ultra is based on linseed oil.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Meguires all season depressing is great for this task and can last months.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

heat gun


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

A&J said:


> heat gun


The last time I tried that was on a volvo S40. A lot of the plastics on those are a bit weird - really hard and no texture at all. Whatever you use seems to sit on the surface and vanish when it rains. I used a gun really carefully but the top layer started to delaminate.


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Juke_Fan said:


> That looks better - might be worth getting something that will help seal the oil in. You could try AS Topaz - that seems to be able to go over everything
> 
> FYI - AS Trim Ultra is based on linseed oil.


That's interesting. Topaz is on my shopping list anyway.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

How do these products fair once you have washed and dried the car, do they need re-applying?

Thanks
Luke


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

PLuKE said:


> How do these products fair once you have washed and dried the car, do they need re-applying?
> 
> Thanks
> Luke


I know when I've used megs trim stuff in the past that after a few snow foams and washes I'm back to square one....very annoying.

How does the C4 fair up to repeated washes? I've been looking for a decent solid trim restorer that will last at least 6 months.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Juke_Fan said:


> That looks better - might be worth getting something that will help seal the oil in. You could try AS Topaz - that seems to be able to go over everything
> 
> FYI - AS Trim Ultra is based on linseed oil.


Topaz is good as a finish on already-half-decent plastics, but I find it doesn't really darken or improve marked or aged plastic that much.

I find that BH Surfex is surprisingly good at cleaning up tired old plastic, leaving it looking dark and new again, ready for sealing. It shouldn't be any better at this than any other APC, but it does seem to be much better. It cleans tyres up really well too.


----------



## AV1D (Aug 1, 2014)

A friend painted his with drain pipe paint, looked rather good and gave it a wrapped look, sounds bizarre and wrong but he wasn't too fused as it was a company van that was looking a little dull and wanted to give it a little more life.


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

A long time ago (probably at least 3 years) I did an experiment because I'm sad and have no friends. I have a faded drainpipe at my house and I cleaned various bits of it with linseed oil, AG green trim stuff, Megs endurance tyre stuff, and a cheapo silicone spray. The spray lasted a couple of days, AG and Megs a good few weeks, but even now you can still tell which bit I did with linseed oil. 

In the case of the CRV, I'm going to leave it for a few weeks due to holidays and other pressures then wash it and see how it looks. If it's faded again I'm going to do it again with linseed oil and put topaz over then top.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Car Plan Black Trim ?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294126

John Tht.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Meguires all season depressing


Surely it's not that bad?? :thumb:


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I live in Cyprus and the sun kills black plastics - however, I now use AG Instant Tyre Dressing and it does a fantastic job. The plastics (both black and dark gray) look brand new and original. Lasts well too!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

Titanium Htail said:


> Car Plan Black Trim ?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294126
> 
> John Tht.


Best product Ive found for the job.Price is a bonus...
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/carplan-black-trim-wax-375ml


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Carpro Dlux is what you want. Same as C4 but you get twice the amount for the same price.


----------

